
Ticket Servers: Distributed Unique Primary Keys on the Cheap (2010) - rohmanhakim
http://code.flickr.net/2010/02/08/ticket-servers-distributed-unique-primary-keys-on-the-cheap/
======
crivabene
Are GUIDs so bad? I've been using and recommending them for a long time, but
lately I've been getting a lot of push back.

